
[1612.09375] Basic Category Theory [pdf] - dkarapetyan
https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.09375
======
Senji
How is that id in the title constructed?

~~~
eternalban
16 - 2016. 12 - december. So 1612.00001 should have been the first doc
submitted on Dec., but it turns out the first Dec. 1, 2016 (submission date)
article is
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.00083](https://arxiv.org/abs/1612.00083)

Guessing the date cutover is tripping over timezones.

